# What is a used Kahr P9 worth



## Sassi

I am considering the purchase of a used Kahr P9. I would be at least the third owner of this gun. The current owner does not claim to have much documentation (history) on the gun. He is looking for a trade to include a new small in pocket gun ($300 value or so) plus assorted extra magazines, holsters, extra parts, and 300 rounds of ammo (all worth about $350 total) making my contribution to this of about $650 total value. This would be for his used Kahr P9, two magazines and two holsters. Opinions and thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Why atleast 3 previous owners?? I mean, I love my Kahr, but a gun that has that many P.O.s would concern me.


----------



## tonyjh

Wow, the MSRP on a new P9 is $739, so I think $650-ish for a used one (previously owned twice!) is kinda steep...I'd go ahead and look for a new one myself. Btw, that's what I have, and it's an awesome gun! Good luck to ya!
Tony


----------



## YFZsandrider

Yup, P9 here as well, and a great little DAO shooter! I paid $600 for mine around January which was just pefore a Kahr price hike, but I would think you could get a new one for around 650 pretty easily.


----------



## KyShooter

*Used P9 not worth $650!!*

GO to Gunbroker.com!! There are several used P9's for sale there. You can get a used one for about $500. delivered to your dealer! There is a list of dealers that will you can select from that will accept shipment when you win the auction and handle the transfer in your area for around $20.

There is a dealer here in Louisville,Ky. that does the transfers for $10.!!!


----------



## izzy5791

*Used Kahr P9*

I have a good friend that is selling me a Kahr P9 thats fired less than 50 rounds, comes with the case, documentation, 2 magazines (Standard and larger Mag +2), and $30 worth of ammo for $500. It hasn't even been broken in yet. My wife is busting my chops because she thinks I might be making a bad deal and my brother-in-law says he wouldn't pay more than $300 for it. He tends to think that anything that isn't a Smith and Wesson, a Colt, or a Remmington isn't American. Am I an idiot or are they completely wrong? BTW, the P9 is the black on black and does not have the titanium sights.

Izzy


----------



## YFZsandrider

Kahr is made in America... Your Ford is not!

Also, I believe that the blackslide goes for more, although you usually see the stainless slides in store. Same slide, just finished in black.


----------



## izzy5791

*Used Kahr P9*

That's what I figured. Personally, I thought 'Worchester, MA' right above the trigger was a dead giveaway, lol.


----------



## Glenn-SC

I just bought a NIB P9 (non-night sites) for $539 plus tax.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

$450-$500


----------



## Kim

KyShooter said:


> GO to Gunbroker.com!! QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, go to Gunbroker.com or at least look around some more. I got my new Kahr P9 a few weeks ago, it has night sights too and i paid just a little over $700.00 and then actually saw one even a little cheaper then that at another dealer. The used one they had a the dealer I purchased mine at has a 1 previous owner one for a little over $500...good luck:smt1099


----------



## Fanner50

I would be very wary (now that's a play on words) of a gun that's had at least three owners. Why is everyone getting rid of this gun?


----------



## Griz

I pick up my new p-9 with black stainless slide tomorrow, out the door $651.00 white dot sites.

GEEKED!:smt082


Griz


----------

